# Looking for someone to build a P60 drop-in with Nichia 92 CRI and 4xAMC7135 driver



## bhsimon (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm designing and building my own bicycle light using multiple P60 drop-ins. I'd like to find somebody to put together a drop-in using Nichia 92 CRI (such as NVSL219AT-H1 4500K B10 Bin) with a driver using 4xAMC7135 for single-cell li-ion.

Any off-the-shelf driver is fine, modes are not important. But I am certain that I want AMC7135-based driver rather than buck-boost for reasons of personal preference.

Reflector is not required.

I don't have the soldering equipment or skills to put this together myself but I do have a reasonable budget.

Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bhsimon (Aug 25, 2013)

CustomLites? I'll give them a go.


----------



## Grmnracing (Aug 25, 2013)

*Looking for someone to build a P60 drop-in with Nichia 92 CRI and 4xAMC7135 d...*



bhsimon said:


> CustomLites? I'll give them a go.



I have a Nichia 219 P60 drop in from Customlites. Good quality! 

I'm not sure about the driver that's in it. It puts out max around 220 lumens. I believe it was $35. Give it a try. You can unscrew the reflector to take it off and swap them.


----------



## Tiresius (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Looking for someone to build a P60 drop-in with Nichia 92 CRI and 4xAMC7135 d...*

What host are you using for this drop-in?


----------



## bhsimon (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Looking for someone to build a P60 drop-in with Nichia 92 CRI and 4xAMC7135 d...*



Tiresius said:


> What host are you using for this drop-in?



I'm designing and building my own bike like so it is a custom host.


----------

